# Henry's lake opening day road trip



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

The quick summary of my trip: 
Days fished: Saturday the opener and Sunday
Fish caught: ~98 cutthroat and hybrids, largest 21.5 inches 5+ pounds, four more in the 4-5 pound range
Fish location: along the shoreline
What worked: Salmon eggs, glow bugs, woolly-buggers

My first trip to Henry's was last year was an ice fishing trip right at the end of the season. I have been wanting to return ever since then so I decided to take off for Henry's after work on Friday. Anticipation was high and I couldn't wait to get to the lake to check things out around the lake before fishing on Saturday. I arrived before sunset so I drove to various parts of the lake to scout things out. Last time I was here it was covered by snow so it was nice to actually get to see the landscape.

[attachment=12:25n0uzt5]r03skyline.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]

I headed to the Wild Rose area and was greeted with lots of fish swimming up a small creek and stacked up at the boat launch area
[attachment=14:25n0uzt5]r01creek.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]
[attachment=13:25n0uzt5]r02wildrose.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]

It was getting late so I decided to get some shut eye before fishing. However, I didn't drive all this way to sleep so I took a nap from 11am to midnight. Fished the Wild Rose area for a couple of hours and caught three smaller ones. I was the only one fishing so I decided it would be better in the morning and took a little break from 3 to 5am. Got all my gear setup by 5:30 and took off in the float tube at the Hatchery. I started off tossing spinners, flies and a large freshwater shrimp imitation. Hooked up with probably my largest of the trip (21.5 inches) on the freshwater shrimp. That fish towed me around for a good five minutes, as I couldn't budge him. Fishing was slow from the float tube and only picked up 3 more in the next 2 hours. One was only 18 inches but had a 13.5 inch girth (man that fish was fat). The other two were really colorful.

[attachment=11:25n0uzt5]r05 21+ inches.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]
[attachment=10:25n0uzt5]r07another colorfull cutt.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]
[attachment=9:25n0uzt5]r08 18inch 14 inch girth.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]

Close by the hatchery people were catching lots of fish from shore so I decided to beach the tube. In the next three hours I caught 24-25 more fish. Quite a few 20-21 inch fish and I couldn't believe the colors on those cutts. I had a couple that were almost all purple. Catching occurred within 10 feet of the shore and most of the fly fishermen weren't even casting out. The water was clear which made for fantastic sight fishing. The shoreline reminded me of my Alaska trip last year fishing for sockeye.
[attachment=8:25n0uzt5]r09 looks like alaska.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]
[attachment=7:25n0uzt5]r10colorfull.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]

Well I had caught a lot of nice fish thus far so I thought it would be a good time to get some shut eye so I could fish the evening and get a bite to eat. Once again I kept hearing that little voice inside my head which persuaded me to not eat or sleep and take a drive instead. Well I ended up in Yellowstone and spent the day there checking out the wildlife and the scenery. I waited out old faithful and was rewarded with some nice photos.
[attachment=6:25n0uzt5]r12bison3.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]
[attachment=5:25n0uzt5]r13elk.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]
[attachment=4:25n0uzt5]r16faithful.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]

After checking out the sights, I headed back to the fishing grounds to finally get a little rest. **** that little voice, I went fishing again. Caught six more in the next two hours. I decided I had to eat so I cooked some dinner. I had to check out one more fishing spot so I took another drive to the county boat dock. I started to fish again and caught one, but it was too windy so I finally called it a night.

Bright and early the next morning I was at it again. I fished the county boat dock this time and the fish were stacked up here as well. I stopped fishing after 50 catches, nothing huge but once again I got into some really nice and colorful fish. I went back to the hatchery to try my luck there but the majority of the fish had moved out of there. I went back to the boat dock later in the day and caught another 14 and then a storm came in. It started to downpour so I took it as a sign to end my trip. I heard that little voice inside my head which told me to go back to Yellowstone, but I had a long drive ahead of me so I finally didn't listen to it. As I was leaving the area I got a nice photo of the skies parting.

[attachment=2:25n0uzt5]r20stacked up.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]
[attachment=1:25n0uzt5]r19colorful.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]
[attachment=0:25n0uzt5]r22parting skies.jpg[/attachment:25n0uzt5]

Well it was a fantastic trip and even though I didn't land that monster trout, I did land a number of large size ones by most lake standards. I didn't catch or see a single brook trout caught all weekend. The largest fish I saw caught was a 26 inch cutt which had to go 8 pounds.

790 miles later and I was done. Looks like I hit my picture limit so that's the end of my story.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome trip! Those are beautiful fish.

Someday it might be worth checking that place out. There's certainly a lot of hype.

Glad your little voice guided you to the fish and nice scenery. Just short of insanity is the most entertaining state of mind anyway. :wink: 

Nice work.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great story and nice fish! glad you had a good time. beautiful pictures!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent post! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work. Sounds like you had a good trip. I went to the same area, but fished the rivers. Will post only one pic so as not to give away a prime spot.[attachment=0:2fzhb4xy]100_1160_1.JPG[/attachment:2fzhb4xy]


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree horsesma, you need a bigger net. Looks like you could only fit the head in the net and hold on. Nice fish!!!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Great report. That place looks like a zoo on opening weekend, but for good reason. Some hogs in them waters.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Best post of the year. Pinch yourself, most people will never have a day like that in their lives. Thanks for sharing. I felt like I was their with you.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, excellent trip report! Thanks for sharing! How were the rivers looking at Yellowstone? Are they still running high and muddy? I love spring time there! Good job on those fish!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's another from the same river horsesma caught his in. 

Eat your heart out .45.

[attachment=0:1yffgpa5]IMGP0752.JPG[/attachment:1yffgpa5]


----------



## sverchok566 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great report! I didn't know that places like that exist.

Does anyone know what's the fish limit there and would my Utah State fishing license valid or I have to buy one?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Henry's Lake is in Idaho, and has long been considered one of the best trout lakes in the world. Since it is in Idaho, your Utah fishing license is not valid there. You will need to buy an Idaho license.


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

The rivers in Yellowstone were high and muddy. Still lots of people fishing in them though. It would be kind of cool to catch a fish next to one of those hot springs. If the fish decided to swim through the hot spring, you could probably just cook it right there


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BERG said:


> Here's another from the same river horsesma caught his in.
> 
> Eat your heart out .45.
> 
> [attachment=0:2c5zmov7]IMGP0752.JPG[/attachment:2c5zmov7]


WOW !!!! For a crusty old fart, I'd have to say.......*Berg is the most mighty fisherman on the planet.*


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

.45 said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another from the same river horsesma caught his in.
> ...


Thank you. You are a very good friend to have made such an honest admission. 8) I promise not to post any more photos of you dressed up as Stalin.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's a fish I pulled out of Henry's last year. I wouldn't miss fishing this place. This one was 27"
[attachment=0:1qmj5ipe]new.JPG[/attachment:1qmj5ipe]


----------

